
Goodbye Ubuntu's Unity, I Will Miss You - bigpotatoe
http://news.softpedia.com/news/goodbye-ubuntu-s-unity-i-will-miss-you-515717.shtml
======
AltDelete
Looking forward to the shift back to the gnome personally, though regardless
of the gui, there is inevitably a couple of hours of modification needed after
every clean install.

